# New stud interest from National Am?



## Warren Flynt (Nov 14, 2007)

After being glued to the computer for the last week watching the National Am blog, I was introduced to some new dogs.

After about the 5th series, I started perusing the EE records of the males still in contention. Guess I was bored at work...

One caveat- I don't intend this to be a zero-sum: in that only those dogs that compete and go deep in the Am should be considered as studs. There are some wonderful dogs that did not compete or did not go deep in the Am that should be considered for breeding, in my very humble opinion.

But what dogs peaked your interest that you previously hadn't known of, or knew little of?

Guess Im bored at work again....;-)


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Well the obvious first is that it puts an exclamation point on Grady as a sire, and as someone predicted in another thread Grady may indeed supplant Lean Mac as this generations premier stud

I think that you also have to look at Slider since he has also shown that Clubmead Road Warrior dogs are great markers, not that that wasn't already known

And finally Trav will have to be considered if one is in the market for a yellow stud dog


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Forget studs...dime a dozen

Let's look at the girls


----------



## mohaled (Oct 7, 2007)

What is your chances of getting a pup out of Windy or Gracie?


----------



## Vammy (Jan 28, 2012)

Jeff Huntington said:


> Forget studs...dime a dozen
> 
> Let's look at the girls


+1....I found myself looking at the girls yesterday, especially Traveler's momma....


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Jeff Huntington said:


> Let's look at the girls


Alas, some of the great girls who ran this year's National Am are too old for breeding. 
Helen


----------



## BOGART62 (May 25, 2006)

The girls do have alot to do with the pups not just the studs. Yes, Grady and Traveler will have BIG futures as stud dogs. I was very pleased with Jaybar's American Idol ending up as a finalist. In fact, I am getting a pup out of him this Sept. Congrats to all the National Am. participants.

Kent


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

mohaled said:


> What is your chances of getting a pup out of Windy or Gracie?


Windy is too old, and Gracie was bred in the last couple of years to Lean Mac, those pups were spoken for at conception 

Leeza (World Famous Condoleeza Bites) who is a full sister to World Famous Rosa, was just bred to NFC Two Rivers Willie and has confirmed pups on the way


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

One thought. The dogs that finished the NARC and consistently finish weekend trials have proven that they can DO it. Some (Grady for instance) have proven that they can THROW it. Not all dogs that perform can produce. When I start looking at dogs that perform well, I look at THEIR sires and dams and look for trends.


----------



## mleenp (Jul 18, 2004)

I am suprised that no one has mentioned "Cane". He has been one of the most cosistent dogs the past few years and was a NARC Finalist as well. His pedigree of Lean Mac X Hawkeye Shadow cross has been proven time and time again. I am definitely not taking anything from the dogs that were named above but he does deserve to be at least mentioned! It just seems like he flies under the radar when this topic comes up.

-Matt


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> Gracie was bred in the last couple of years to Lean Mac, those pups were spoken for at conception


Actually those puppies were one year old June 6 and they were spoken for prior to conception until she popped out 6 consecutive yellow females, interesting that all the ones I have seen including mine (black male) look like Gracie facially. Gracie has not yet chosen her next mate but is currently taking applications.


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

The Gman X Windy pups are about 7 mnths old I have one, Bill Woodson has one, and Ken has two. They are not for the faint of heart!
Bitches I saw that impress me were Gracie and Roxie Mcbunn and both of wayne stuka's.
Chad


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Chad Baker said:


> . . . and both of wayne stupka's.
> Chad



Wayne's finalist, Misty, is 9 1/2 and spayed due to bad wheels. His bitch, Lexie, is only 6-years-old and by Fargo. In fact, she is a full sister to Pirate and Angel, and should produce promising pups bred to any number of eligible sires, given how Pirate has crossed with several different lines.

A dog I would have interest in as a stud dog is Mark Rosenblum's Morey. This is a nice dog, an FC-AFC, who went seven series in this year's National Am, and his bloodlines are off the charts good. He is by Code Blue out of Kweezy. Code Blue's name speaks for itself, he's Grady's, sire to name his latest outstanding progeny, and Kweezey belongs to a very select group of bitches whose litters have changed the game. 

Kweezy came from that lightning-in-a-bottle mating between Lean Mac and Candlewoods Ms Costalot that produced nearly a dozen FC and AFCs, and her coupling with Code Blue has produced a bevy of champions. Of course, Kweezy produced many winners from her litters with Pow and Willie, once again proving the strength on the bottom side of the pedigree. In any case, some females just really seem capable of passing down the genetic magic that makes great field champions, and Kweezy certainly qualifies as one of these special girls. She and Code Blue captured some of that rarel mojo and have passed it down to their offspring, and I hope Morey gets enough interested inquiries in the future to see if he is the man to pass these select genes to the next generation.

I'm somewhat convinced that Grady's considerable prowess as a sire may be because his pedigree intersects the bloodlines that produced Kweezy and her outstanding line of pups with Code Blue. Grady's sire is Code Blue and his dam is Ms Lean Mac'ce, a Fargo daughter whose mother is a littermate to Kweezy's dam, Ms. 

The Aycock's owned both Ms. and Kweezy, and were responsible for the breeding between Code Blue and Kweezy. Maybe Dr. Ed will share his opinion of Morey, a product of that breeding, and his insight into the value of intersecting the genetic tree that led from Lottie to Ms. to Kweezy. I believe in pedigrees, especially that bottom side.


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

First, congratulations to Chad Baker and NAFC Paddle Creeks' Pack Your Grip on an amazing journey. I am sure his progeny will show great promis.

There are however, several talented young dogs not to be overlooked in the future breeding pool.

No. 16-Jaybar american Idol is also 4 years old with a 1st, 3-3rds, and jams this Nat. Am. competition year. He is amateur owned, trained, handled.

No. 28 Bayou Teche Eye on the Ball is 4 years old with 2-1st, 5-2nds, 3rd, and jams. Amateur trained as well.

No. 88 Son of a Preacher Man-still 4 years old with an Open 1st& 4th, 3-2nds, and 10 JAMS! He too is owned/trained/handled by an amateur. What a great Year!

Not to be overlooked eventhough not a finalist is B Bumble who is still 2 years old, in only 6 AA stakes and placed in 2 with a jam also.

Also...Westshore Buddy-still 3 years old with 3 -1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4 jams in this competition years.

All are very impressive!

Now, my favorite bitch is "Roxy". She did it all AND had 10 puppies this competition year!


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

I expect Trav to get lots of new interest. Chad has mentioned several times what a nice dog Trav is but he has been overshadowed by Grady. People will start paying attention to him now. I'm not much on the flavor of the month in stud dogs. I am most interested in dogs I've seen first hand. Grady is one I've been interested in since he was a young Derby dog. If Trav is anything like his Dad, I'd be interested in him too.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Bev,

You summed things up nicely.

Rita


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Rita will there be another Dora breeding? You could breed her to a Chihuahua and get FCs!


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

EdA said:


> Gracie has not yet chosen her next mate but is currently taking applications.


 It will be exciting to see who she selects.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

I think the Chopper sons are going to prove to be great sires. Slider has to be on the short list of Chopper males. Lots to like about Slider. I personally am attracted to Chopper x Tequila Sunrise, hence my 5 mo old Juice puppy.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Westshore Buddy, is quite the animal!!!
I got to see him run once a week at Sandhill till he went home for the summer.
Looking forward to my summer trip, see ya soon Buddy.

Gregg Leonard


----------



## aabraham (Dec 18, 2004)

I had my eye on what looked to be a promising bitch.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Matt McKenzie said:


> One thought. The dogs that finished the NARC and consistently finish weekend trials have proven that they can DO it. Some (Grady for instance) have proven that they can THROW it. Not all dogs that perform can produce. When I start looking at dogs that perform well, I look at THEIR sires and dams and look for trends.


I agree even though it will be easier to find from a sire than a dam in the case of getting a new pup.


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Lou Vreelands Dog, From the limited picture at a bad angle. that the best put together dog in the National. What a correct Tail !


----------



## C Fontenot (Mar 23, 2005)

What about Castlebay's Night Robber and Adams Acres Muddy Waters? Both are very nice animals, always in near the top. Why have they not been bred very much? Both lines would make a good cross to Lean Mac bitch..


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Wow, one early out National and Ali has fallen from favor. I know of one Ali son in CO whose trainer describes as "the best dog in the water she has ever seen coming out of the yard". He was in my pre-national training group, impressive....... Ali,Ali,Ali 

Bobby Lane is a pretty good dude too.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Ali is mighty easy on the eyes, too.


----------



## Mark (Jun 13, 2003)

Dont overlook Tubby. Won three Am's back to back on a tough circuit as a 2 yo to get his AFC. Has only just turned three and has a NAFC mother . Very nicely bred.

Mark


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

EdA said:


> Wow, one early out National and Ali has fallen from favor. I know of one Ali son in CO whose trainer describes as "the best dog in the water she has ever seen coming out of the yard". He was in my pre-national training group, impressive....... Ali,Ali,Ali
> 
> Bobby Lane is a pretty good dude too.


He gets his share of lovin. ALi, not Bobby 
Bobby has a pup from the Ali x Rachel breeding that is unbelievable as a young puppy and the derby dog Bobby has by Ali is really starting to turn it on according to Mark Smith.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Regarding males at the National Am, one dog I've know personally since the day he was born, literally, is "Bob and Ed's Excellent Adventure" - Chef.

This is his pedigree: 

http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigree.asp?DogNo=104031

This is simply one of the finest animals I've ever seen. He had 23 derby points in 11 derbys, took 3rd in a very tough qualifying at Red River at 20 or 21 months. He JAM'd his first amateur at 25 months. JAMed his first Open at 2 years and 2 months old. Took his first all age place with an Amateur 4th at 2 1/2 years old. He won his first Am and took second in his first Open this spring at barely 3 years old. At the Am Nat, he went to the 7th series where his amateur handler screwed up... Chef has a nice sister who had 23 derby points, has two qual wins and a qual second, and will likely start running AA soon. 

Very very nice looking yellow dog, takes after his daddy Max. His mom is literally as smart as a dog could be and would have been a great dog if not for totally tearing up a back leg in a freak accident at just under 2 years of age. His first breeding will be to a very nice black bitch owned by one or our Sioux Valley RC members, Ken Schaff.

Chef is completely amateur run and trained. No one but Ed Krueger has ever handled or laid hands on him...


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

EdA said:


> Wow, one early out National and Ali has fallen from favor. I know of one Ali son in CO whose trainer describes as "the best dog in the water she has ever seen coming out of the yard". He was in my pre-national training group, impressive....... Ali,Ali,Ali
> 
> Bobby Lane is a pretty good dude too.


Ed, what do you think of AFC Texas Troubador "Tubb"? I'm surprised that no one talks about a dog that won 3 amateurs in a row before he turned 3 years old.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Charles C. said:


> Ed, what do you think of AFC Texas Troubador "Tubb"?


I wish I did not have to run against him all the time, he is very talented.


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

I really like Skywatch Bronco, Castlebay's Night Robber, and Lake Diamond in the Ruff. As well as Adam's Acres Muddy Creek, Land Ahoy (of course! What a consistent dog!), Windy City's Mighty Mouse, and last but not least, Greenwing Tall Timber.


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

I really like 2 possiblities now....Ruben what a tallented Young Dog....and...Stella as a Mom. I think David has lots of thinking about the who the husband should be.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

EdA said:


> Wow, one early out National and Ali has fallen from favor. I know of one Ali son in CO whose trainer describes as "the best dog in the water she has ever seen coming out of the yard". He was in my pre-national training group, impressive....... Ali,Ali,Ali
> 
> Bobby Lane is a pretty good dude too.


Ali won an Open I judged and he won it going away. What an awesome animal! Good looking dog and runs blinds like a bullet!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

EdA said:


> I wish I did not have to run against him all the time, he is very talented.



How is his first litter doing? I found out about his breeding like the day it was done and the next day there were 7 deposits down already.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Buzz said:


> How is his first litter doing? I found out about his breeding like the day it was done and the next day there were 7 deposits down already.


Don't have a clue, maybe after 10 or 15 litters a pattern may emerge, for now Traveler is signed up for Holland, Dot, and Tubby's sister Rigby......packing her grip as we speak regards


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Tubb is going to breed an FC AFC Skybusters Rapid Fire x AFC Arcadia's Say Goodnight Gracie bitch when she comes into season. I am interested to see how those pups turn out.

John and Martha speak very highly of Tubby both in the house and at work in the field.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Jim Scarborough said:


> Wayne's finalist, Misty, is 9 1/2 and spayed due to bad wheels. His bitch, Lexie, is only 6-years-old and by Fargo. In fact, she is a full sister to Pirate and Angel, and should produce promising pups bred to any number of eligible sires, given how Pirate has crossed with several different lines.
> 
> A dog I would have interest in as a stud dog is Mark Rosenblum's Morey. This is a nice dog, an FC-AFC, who went seven series in this year's National Am, and his bloodlines are off the charts good. He is by Code Blue out of Kweezy. Code Blue's name speaks for itself, he's Grady's, sire to name his latest outstanding progeny, and Kweezey belongs to a very select group of bitches whose litters have changed the game.
> 
> ...


Just one correction, Grady's dam is not a daughter of Fargo but a sibling of his. 

WRL


----------



## wsligh (Apr 2, 2011)

aabraham said:


> I had my eye on what looked to be a promising bitch.


I think you did too Alex.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Lpgar said:


> Stella as a Mom. I think David has lots of thinking about the who the husband should be.


i have seen her only twice. i like her. it would be difficult to propose a breeding for her that i would not wish to own a pup from!


----------



## Nate_C (Dec 14, 2008)

Lpgar said:


> I really like 2 possiblities now....Ruben what a tallented Young Dog....and...Stella as a Mom. I think David has lots of thinking about the who the husband should be.


I bet a million bucks that the ?????? X Stella litter is going to be one of those famous one. You know every pup in that litter will go to the best of best in terms of FT homes.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

has a Finalist ever been bred to another Finalist or Winner from the same National Amateur or National Open


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> has a Finalist ever been bred to another Finalist or Winner from the same National Amateur or National Open


Yea.
2007 National finalist Weezer was bred to the 2007 National Champion Windy.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Breck said:


> Yea.
> 2007 National finalist Weezer was bred to the 2007 National Champion Windy.


How did the litter turn out ? have any titled or won


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

*To Tom*



Tom Watson said:


> Rita will there be another Dora breeding? You could breed her to a Chihuahua and get FCs!


Hi Tom, and thank you for your vote of confidence! 

Dora just whelped her last litter . . . After spending time at the '11 National Opens, she was fortunate to be accepted as a place kicker on Emmitt's team. Results: We have seven promising team players being scoped out by university scouts.

rita


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

BonMallari said:


> How did the litter turn out ? have any titled or won


That breeding took place twice it looks like. Lots of them with derby points, more being QAA and a handfull with All Age placements or Jams recently. October 2007 and and January 2009 DOB on those two litters.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> How did the litter turn out ? have any titled or won


Well? I don't know.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Actually, Marth and John Russel's dog Tubb was from the litter in 2009 and has been putting on a pretty good show in the all age stakes. I believe he's the only all age titled dog of Weezer's with an AFC currently.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Frank Jones said:


> Hi Tom, and thank you for your vote of confidence!
> 
> Dora just whelped her last litter . . . After spending time at the '11 National Opens, she was fortunate to be accepted as a place kicker on Emmitt's team. Results:* We have seven promising team players being scoped out by university scouts.*
> 
> rita


Have the letters of intent been filed,guessing they are on full ride scholarships to the various national powers....or did they all stay in conference in the SEC


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> Have the letters of intent been filed,guessing they are on full ride scholarships to the various national powers....or did they all stay in conference in the SEC


I love it! LOL! 

Actually, letters of intent for these promising young athletes have been filed with schools in the Pac 12, ACC and SEC . . . and we hope they all make it to the BCS!

rita


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Haven't you heard? The BCS is on its last leg/year.


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

Maxx x Hattie? Were they champs at about the same time/year?


----------

